# too lazy to fix that leak??? ive discovered the remedy!



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

found this at a local hotel..i went out about a month prior and gave an estimate to repair the drip/catastrophe that has been induced upon this heater room. price was too much so the "maintenance feller" made an "ice bucket indirect waste" setup that dumps into the floor drain. haha\








this the repair that our competition has made/ been making . the hotel would rather do this than let me repipe this mess..:laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe they call it Plumbing On A Budget.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

So thats how they make sch 80


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

that's cute, like a train wreck.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

it was actually impressive how utterly bad it is. i figured things like this only happen on accident... but this has been done over and over and over.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Let me guess:

You offered to repipe that cpvc with real pipe and they said "Can't you fix it with glue and primer?"

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

it went a little more like... HOW MUCH!? they then hired joe blow to come in and design the explosion you see here. theres so much primer and cpvc glue on the floor its insane. he also slathered the copper fip with cpvc glue because it drips...it now makes a bubble and if you poke it the water kinda gurgles inside of a cpvc glue bubble thingy. hahahahaha


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

That is an abortion for sure! It looks like a maintenance man is making a living on that repair attempt


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> So thats how they make sch 80


 lmao:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Dude, that's not a leak, that's an engineered trap primer for the floor drain.:laughing:


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

this just gets funnier


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

more couplings than pipe - thats a good trick


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

that must be in a hotel! love the gutter system!


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Dude, that's not a leak, that's an engineered trap primer for the floor drain.:laughing:


 haha this is too funny.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Call either the health dep't of plumbing inspector. That's a commercial property with paying guests. I bet they can put the screws to the hotel owner.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

KCplumber said:


> more couplings than pipe - thats a good trick


Whoever was trying to "sleeve" the pipe. Great attempt!


----------

